# Drop Shot 101



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

How to fish the dropshot:

1. Rigging: 
Items needed: Tear drop weight any size you desire, size 1-3/0 off set worm hook and the soft plastic of your choice. (I recomend using a 4-6" no bigger)

1.5. Knot: To fish the dropshot you will need to learn how to tie the Double Palamar knot. 
To tie the Palamar knot follow these steps below.
Take your hook, run line through the eye, pull off around 24" of tag line, take the line and run it back through the eye of the hook the same way you came out, hold the main line and tag line together while making a loop with the doubled line you ran through the eye of the hook, take the main line and tag line make them into a doubled up line, once you have your line doubled up and you have your loop, make an overhand knot, take the excess loop bring your hook through it then pull right. MAKE SURE TO NOT LET ANY LINE OVERLAP THE EYE OF YOUR HOOK!

2. How to use:
When fishing a drop shot, you want to keep your bait in the strike zone at all times to do this you will want to do a small jigging motion to shake your bait while making sure your weight does not leave the bottom. The best bait I can tell you to use would be a bottom hopper JR in Watermelon.


I am not the best at writing guides but, this is my first shot at it be gentle! lol.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not bad chad! The only thing I would comment on it to not just limit yourself to a finesse worm, and the teardrop weights tend to hang up in rock, that's when I prefer a cylinder weight.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Not bad chad! The only thing I would comment on it to not just limit yourself to a finesse worm, and the teardrop weights tend to hang up in rock, that's when I prefer a cylinder weight.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I use anything from baby brush hogs to powerbait worms. I haven't had that issue with the weights but, I'm going to pick up a pack of the cylinder to see if I like them better. I have heard a bit about them from a few people now.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

You can bend the tear drop weights so they don't snag as much.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> Not bad chad! The only thing I would comment on it to not just limit yourself to a finesse worm, and the teardrop weights tend to hang up in rock, that's when I prefer a cylinder weight.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm looking for cylinder or pencil weights up to 4 oz. Do you know where to get them?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Biggest I can find is 1oz....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Bass-Chad said:


> How to fish the dropshot:
> 
> 
> I am not the best at writing guides but, this is my first shot at it be gentle! lol.



I think you've done a pretty good job with your article. And if you don't mind, I'll add a bit.

- After tying your palomar knot to your hook, (and prior to tying a weight to the end of the line) run the tag end of the line through the hook/pointed side of the hook eyelet. This will keep the hook facing outward during your drop-shot presentation.

So basically it's a three step process. 1- palomar knot with a 12-inch to 24-inch tag end. 2- run the tag end through the hook side of the eyelet of the hook. 3- tie on a weight.

Good post Bass-Chad. This may help some anglers.


----------



## griffith330 (Apr 3, 2006)

Go to bottomdwellers.com for the 4 oz. weights.


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd like to add a suggestion too for drop shotting and this is trick Ive learned from many of the top drop shotters on Erie who always use a small swivel. Best thing Ive learned is to try a bunch up and store them on a snell keeper. 

1. I use 8lb Seagar Inviz-X, tie to a swivel and cut above a 36 inch piece.
2. Then tie your hook about 12 inches below the swivel so you have a tag end of approximately 24 inches to clip your weight.
3. I almosy exclusively use the cylinder shaped weights. 

When using an open hook to drop shot I prefer a 1/0 Gamakatsu drop shot hook. If im around brush piles and need to texas rig, I prefer a 1/0 EWG hook.

Any 4 or 5 inch finesse work will catch fish. On Erie Ive been trying a new bait called the Slammer by a company called Xzone. I also like the Berkley Gulp baits but the things will dry out if not in the water so they tend to annoy me quickly.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Griff.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh by all means fellas if you have some input toss it on here. I am not an expert by any means I can always learn new ways to fish it, I just posted a basic run through on how to rig/fish it.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:84,i:46&tx=50&ty=83


----------

